# ;)



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)




----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

That knackered out heap of junk yours then?


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

That looks moody as hell! I've not seen many rear wings that suit a car as well as that!

Not going to get much backpressure there . Very nice! How long before its all finished?


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

HMMM

looking good more plz

K


----------



## Kirky R33 (Mar 20, 2004)

I thought you was keeping the piccys secret!


hahaha, that setup looks sweet now the pipes are welded :smokin:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Sweet  
Love the piping. 
Encore...


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Awesome mate :smokin: 

I would take the little 'S' badge off the bonnet, cos it sort of looks out of place with the big GTR badge in the centre of the grille  

Your spoiler's a fair bit higher than mine - looks great for it too  :smokin:


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Looking nice  Very mean.


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

nice one lad :smokin:


----------



## gcatz (Mar 6, 2005)

Where did you get the GTR grill?


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

he made it himself i thinks.

steve i think u need some nicer wheel tho lol.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Looking good Steve, love the pipe work on the turbo down pipes. 

Think you may need some heat sheilding on that oil return pipe though.

Full marks for the blanking on the compressor inlet / outlet, don't want anymore FOD type accidents around here.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Looks very pro dude. You must be well chuffed. Nice one....


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Finally!! 

and boy...  that looks pukking awesome...

hats off matey... whens it going to be finished???


----------



## mini skyline (Oct 3, 2002)

Nice.. more piccys, what's the spec then? what's the sizes for that turbo then?


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Very nice Steve, top work mate


----------



## GT-Rob (Sep 28, 2003)

well done steve, looks brutal, infact one of the best r32 ive seen, and rear pics?


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

about bloody time


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

Nice one Steve, you've just got to shoehorn it into the engine bay now


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Steve

Could you post a pic of the rear of the car.
I think the Nismo lip spoiler with the GT Wing looks really good at the angle shown.

Have been warming more and more to GT wings lately  Problem being I always see them on stationary cars, having watched a few DVDs with cars in motion they look so much better.


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

nice, very nice.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Steve, have you checked its all going to fit under the bonnet!  
DaveG


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Yes, it all fits!

I have an early pic where its all fitted into a bare R32 shell to see it it fits, the turbo is a fair bit further forward than you usually see, so fitment is better.

The engine its on in the pics is just a dummy fit.

With a 3" compressor outlet and 4" inlet with my "special" unrestrictive inlet setup its still a bit of a mission to make that all fit (a mission ive mainly solved with an angle grinder  ).

You think thats all big n tight fit, you havent seen the inlet!  (Think Avance R32  )


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

Spot on. :smokin:


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

I'm just familiar with how much the inner wing gets in the way of everything, then the hard pipe kit, oil pipes, water pipes, AFM's and finally the airfiliters. Its worse of course with twin turbo's.....  At least V Pro loses the AFM's  

So then you swap to the other side of the engine and find two fuel rails, 12 injectors, two double sets of fuel lines, throttle bodies, a mammoth plenum, dual fuel regulators etc. etc.  

Remote oil filter along with oil cooler is sited up front between Rad and I/C, no room anywhere else........  

Its only when doing stuff first hand you begin to find out why everything ends up being custom built.  

Looks like CDI will be inside the car and don't even know where the coils are going to go, not enough room above the plugs.

It never seems to get any easier!


----------



## Kochi (Jul 25, 2003)

Looks great ! Very nice turbo set-up.

Im well interested to know if you had that downpipe fabricated locally !? I couldnt find ANYONE who even wanted to think about it, and ended up getting a pipe from the US (not a skyline!)

Cheers


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

How local is Rotorua to Cheltenham? lol...


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

I'm really liking that SteveN. The car looks cool. :smokin: 

I don't know much about what turbo that is, but it looks like a very good set-up, and I take it that it's having a screamer pipe from what I can see. From my experience side exit screamers are well funny for entertaining/scaring other road users, (and you're having side exhaust too aren't you   ).

Good luck with it, and hopefully I'll be able to see the car in the flesh at some point.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Turbos rated at 900, but 934 has been seen on an engine dyno

Power is one thing, decent powerband is a whole different subject that seems to evade most GTRs.

Thats very important to me...


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

I definitely know what you mean, a half decent powerband is very important on a road car, (IMO).

Mine has plenty of power it seems, but it all comes in in such a bit hit, (nothing, nothing, nothing........whoooosh..blam  ), that it means you almost can't get on the power on the way out of a corner at all, and you have to wait until its all straightened up, (and the Scooby has buggered off out of sight  ).

It is fun in a straight line though.  

I'm definitely hoping to see your car at some point and have a nose about, it looks mental in the photos. Bath isn't a million miles away from Bournemouth, so maybe I'll be able to catch up with you at some point, (not while your car's moving obviously, I have no powerband remember  ).

Take it easy, and best of luck with the remainder of the build.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Cars in Cheltenham, not quite as close as Bath, just I spend about 12hours a day in Bath (Its not a town id like to live in, poncey student land!)

Ive no doubt still, due to the boost I intend to run, that it will come in in a huge hit, but it will begin at relativley low revs for the power, should do well at part throttle too, tho a lot of that is down to mapping.

Once the cars done il be everywhere in it anyhow, its specced as a road car afterall rather than a race fueled trailer queen, so no doubt youl see it at some point.

Jus gotta get round to finishing it...


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Mmm - Bath to Cheltenham A46 via Nailsworth, Stroud, Slad, Birdlip in a mental R32...........

BTW Steve PM me your e-mail and I'll send you the pic at the weekend.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Hell no, i get the train every day! Bath traffic and parking is horrendous!

And gimme 5mins and il send you my work email addy...


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Top stuff, Steven. Good to finally see all the work come together. Now get that engine in and start cranking out some dyno runs for us.

Cya O!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

steveN said:


> Once the cars done il be everywhere in it anyhow


Damn right. Round my house hopefully taking me for a spin at some point I hope..!


----------



## usmann_a (Sep 8, 2002)

Nice, weve been using precision for a few years now.  

Wastegate routing off header looks a bit iffy,but hey,  
what grade stainless is the header? and exhaust?

That looks like a .81 hotside,im guessing a 76mm wheel, anit surge?

PT76S?

Nice. :smokin:


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

It looks great Steve mate.  Well done!! 

-Elliot


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

cheers everyone, plenty more to go tho

usmann_a - Spot on. .81 hot side, anti-surge, and GTS spec


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Yep, I do like the look of that. Clear front indicators make a big difference.

Are they SSR rims?


----------



## usmann_a (Sep 8, 2002)

Cool, the logs ive got of that turbo show me that from 4500rpm=15-17psi, then at 5600rpm= 29 psi,but thats on a 2JZ,so no real use to you.
its a nice unit, they are more linear power suppliers than the greddys relative for thier size etc.

A friends supra here put down 779hp at THOR at 1.6 bar .. on that turbo.  @ the hubs ...

Have fun, :smokin:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Tim= They are Work Equips with the centres painted body colour, cam with the car actually, but they good so they staying.

Usmann= Its not a 76 tho  Thats the only spec bit that was wrong, lol. 
Bit smaller so will spool up quicker but still rated at 900 at mega boost (And my engine is specced to run 2bar+) and thats good enough for me. 
A 2JZ is a pretty good comparison seing as my engine is 3litre


----------



## usmann_a (Sep 8, 2002)

Ah ha, you might have the same as me then
PT74GTS?
On stock motor last year we made 740rwhp @29psi, but that was through a tiny cooler,@Abbey M/S. It didnt last long tho, rod bolt failure .. 

This year things have changed .. 
I understand if you dont want to say ..  

My friend not many motors can last 2bar+ on high speed pulls ... but You are doing the right thing stroking the RB, it would be a lag monster on stock capacity with this ..


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Ah **** it, as there wont be any real secrets for long...


















:smokin:


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Looks mean as .... Steve,

Best of luck with it, that rear wing looks awesome and I'm sure it'll be a hell of a car when you finish it! Pipework and turbo look ace.

Rgds
Nito


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Nice custom bits there Steve. The quality of the workmanship looks top notch. 

When do you think it will be on the road?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Nito- Spoiler looks good, shame ive already took delivery of yet another one to go on it...!

Howsie- This summer I hope, if all arrives soon...


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

SteveN said:


> Nito- Spoiler looks good, shame ive already took delivery of yet another one to go on it...!


          

you have a pm my friend


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Steve, I can see oil feed but no water supply to turbo. Are you running without?

DaveG


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Well do you see anywhere to feed water to? No


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

SteveN said:


> Well do you see anywhere to feed water to? No


Er, no, couldn't see any water jacket fittings, which is why I asked!

I can feel a longevity issue coming on here!

Steve, the 3037S's glow red hot and whilst in theory they only need the oil feed, its primary purpose is lubrication not cooling! The turbo bodies have fittings for water too, which is why they are being plumbed in - the view was for short bursts (1/4's) probably not necessary but possibly essential for track days and top speed runs.

That unit is likely to get VERY hot, to state the obvious, don't cook the oil!

DaveG


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

The core of oil cooled turbos are very different to water cooled ones.

Your saying you think the speed oil passes through a turbo the heat can cook it? 

Take a look at many turbos, from small to ones designed for 1500bhp+, oil cooled.

Think youl find most race turbos are oil cooled only...


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

SteveN said:


> The core of oil cooled turbos are very different to water cooled ones.
> 
> Your saying you think the speed oil passes through a turbo the heat can cook it?
> 
> Think youl find most race turbos are oil cooled only...


Its down to oil flow rate/volume and how much heat is being picked up in transition through the unit, which will relate to the temp of the surrounding enclosure, i.e. the central turbo housing. You and I both know the exhaust side gets very hot and its not unknown for them to glow red hot under heavy use, although ideally remaining lower than the melting point of the casting!

I've always used max 120C for oil temp, _irrespective_ of if its pure oil or a combined oil/water unit. Yes, the designs are different but heat is still heat and it will migrate toward cooler points and any oil coming into contact with surfaces at a higher temperature will pick up heat. If you are confident its not an issue I'm not here to argue with you, its your kit not mine.

Race turbo's come in many guises, my original comment was longevity, this is not so much an issue for race units, they are only expected to last until the end of the event, or season, or whatever and may well be considered a consumable item. Certainly oil changes will be very frequent.

My point was that people I consider substantially more knowledgeable than I advise that for track days, top speed runs or even if just intending ploughing along a motorway for several hours then supplementing the system by assisting with water was essential unless I fancied frequent turbo rebuilds. And even that was not a guarantee..................

You pays your money and makes your choice.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Water cooled cored arnt any more expensive so that isnt an issue.

The last turbo I had on my Cossie was oil cooled, did 12,000miles of very hard driving, 2bar all the time, constant abuse and top speed runs (was nothing but a weekend thrash car), EGTs often showing 1000degC+ as I ran AntiLag, and once taken apart at 12,000miles and inspected it was as good as new, not even slight bearing wear.
(That was with my usual 2000-3000mile oil change intervals and the car didnt even have an oil cooler...)

People like to give advice, dont mean they actually know what they on about.


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Hi Steve.
Its gonna be Scorchio round there mate.
Are you using a vented bonnet then ?
Im pretty keen on something that ducts air in for the filters and out at the windscreen above the turbos !
Is that turbo ball bearing ? I only ask cause my Gt.ss's came with reducers in the banjo bolts to limit the amount of oil supplied. Apparently to do with too much flow causing drag on the bearing ? So the oil aint doing any cooling. These are water cooled though.
Cheers Cokey


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Vented bonnet yes.
Its a bit all up in the air on what one though...
I have one semi-done thats exactly as you say, vents along back of bonnet, like GT500 R34, duct above filter position, and also some just behind rad but in front of engine, and IMO thats the ideal ventage.
But now I have 2 other choices so im umming and ahhing on a few things.

Il heat wrap downpipe n screamer, but TBH i dont think i will pre-turbo as im worried the heat it keeps in will **** the manifold, but im undecided...

All precision turbos are oil cooled, and thats a bonus in my eyes, I dont really have much faith in BB ones, and certainly have never seen any proven advantages over 2 identical turbos, one with BB core, one without, infact ive seen 2 tests like that that shown no noticable difference.

Your dead right about BB cored ones needing a restrictor, if you dont run one it can cause you some serious hastle.

Cheers again for the pics the other day, your in the "thanks to" lol...


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

SteveN said:


> People like to give advice, dont mean they actually know what they on about.


I'll mention it next time I speak to Rod Bell and Gary Passingham, both of whom independently volunteered the same advice, which I've no reason to doubt was given in good faith and with my interests at heart. Having listened to them, and others, thought about it, I concluded that whilst the turbo's may well be "all right" without, the "plumbing in" was not likely to be detrimental - although its been such a pain to do I must admit to having wavered in my resolve on more than one occasion! My decision was also aided by the fact that every other 3037S user I've asked utilise the water cooling, it seems the top jap tuners don't bother if its a drag car only, otherwise they do too. Might make us all lemmings, but I guess even the lemmings might be right sometimes! Certainly the theory seems to translate into good engineering practice as far as I'm concerned. 

As I pointed out earlier, its your kit to do with as you see fit. If you are happy oil only will be OK its your choice to make. Based on the odometer mine have survived up to 12,000miles, depending on when they went on, without water cooling, I simply prefer the peace of mind from the increased safety margin water cooling brings for regular road and track use. As I also said earlier, its still not a guarantee it won't all end in tears at some point anyway.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Like I said, if you have a water cooled core, you should run it really, as they are very different from oil cooled cores (tho my old car had a water cooled core that was simply blanked off and that was fine at 12k miles).

But cores that are made to be oil cooled only (ie my current turbo, and 1000s of other modern turbos), are fine...


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

The T51r is not water cooled. I'm not saying HKS is the best in the world, its as good as most other stuff, but if they consider a non watercooler core is reliable enough, who am I to complain. Also, if you pass water through a red hot turbo, the water will probably boil and not really cool that much.
I've seen my turbo bright red lots of times, and when I had it re-balanced a couple of days ago, the insides were like new. Maybe modern oils have a big part to play in this area..


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Amen to that


----------



## MONKEYmark (Apr 17, 2003)

ROB sure knows how to weld dont he 
is that a q45 90mm throttle body. i cant wait for lee`s car to get sorted more than he does, its an amazing custom job. rob sure knows how to build engines.

the pipe work looks smart


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

MONKEYmark said:


> ROB sure knows how to weld dont he
> is that a q45 90mm throttle body. i cant wait for lee`s car to get sorted more than he does, its an amazing custom job. rob sure knows how to build engines.
> 
> the pipe work looks smart


And who is ROB? Excuse my lack of knowledge.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Howsie said:


> And who is ROB? Excuse my lack of knowledge.


Well TBH thats exactly why ive always been reluctant to post up pics and info, as I spend months researching exactly whats best and then everyone just copys me. Waste of hard work, lol (not saying you, but it aaalways happens...)

Il just try and keep exact head/cam/compression/turbo specs quiet, as thats the general difference between a car that makes good power (ie any gtr, its not brain surgery) and one that makes the same power and is nice and driveable with a good powerband (ie almost **** all of them).

Wait till J-Tuner comes out, says a bit more there


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

SteveN
Got any pics of your side exits?
I'm making some for my 32 but rather than design them myself I thought I'd just copy yours  .
Bolt onto existing downpipe?
Two pipes or one?
What diameter?

Thanks


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

1.5" bore, 3 pipes, out drivers side

 

existing downpipe? well yea, as the whole system is custom made from engine back...


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Yeah, right.


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

The car looks good and there is some very nice alloy fabrication going on there . I would be very interested in seeing the dyno graphs for the engine when it is finished. Personally I would much rather see a nice fat torque curve as opposed to just a lot of top-end power for road use.


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Why the collection (3 plus) of AC compressors in the photo something else planed? Intake air cooling or intercooler?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Bassman said:


> Personally I would much rather see a nice fat torque curve as opposed to just a lot of top-end power for road use.


It will have it all, and on pump fuel too. Its called speccing an engine properly... 

Paul-- What photo has them in? And no, all AC stuff has been removed.


----------



## MONKEYmark (Apr 17, 2003)

Howsie said:


> And who is ROB? Excuse my lack of knowledge.


he builds engines and is great at welding. lots of custom work.


steve you going with a stripped out racer or full weight


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Mark- Full weight at moment mate.

I did the stripped out thing with the last car, and though I dont mind it when it just me or 1 other person, itsa pain in the **** when you need to carry more than 1 other, and thas pretty often...


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

With a bit of luck, my car is going to be on the road this coming month  

You any idea of a rough on-the-road date yet?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

good question


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

How's it coming along Steve, nearly finished?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

No, lol.

Engines still not here, Robbies too pre-occupied building RB30s for Abbey it seems, lol... Kinda doing my heeeed in now.

I have an ailment, its called mod-itis, what is does to me is make me buy more n more stuff while wating for things to arrive, making it become higher n higher spec, which makes things take longer...

Just sent Miguel a lot of cash for bits, not to mention managment, different rims, and different brakes, all coming soon... (roll on payday, lol)

Got different rear spoiler, front splitter, blah blah, here too, but not much has changed engine wise at mo.

Got some pics of my Intercooler at home somewhere...


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Next year?


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

The rate he's going it will be


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

2010 I reckon. No time with this job anyhow, dont get home till 8pm most nights, lot later when i doing a feature car usually, never mind shows etc to do most weekends.

And once I not at work I got more important things to do than mess with cars, mainly mess with girls...

One day tho...


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

mines done and dusted :smokin:
steve , have you a good price on aem yet ?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Is it in the UK yet tho Lee?

****ing LOVE the cam cover badge!

By rights i should have 002!

AEM, about 800quid is best I can do so far mate, that any good for you?


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

steve
aem price is good, think i'll ave some of that. i'll catch u on msn.
lee


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Cool.

Robbie told me ETA 2weeks till complete. But then I asked him to make me a load more stuff now, lol.

Im never on MSN much now matey but il PM you my work email and can keep in touch on there mate


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

oh yea, these came on monday


















10x18 all round

the dish is just over 1.5inches

should look extra good with the new colour the cars about to be


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

u goin for the riveria blue?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

will be off to be porker colour in a few weeks mate


----------



## playasyougo (Nov 29, 2003)

Request for more pictures !


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

did i mention i got the different bonnet, LED rear lights, and big rear diffuser now too? cant be bothered to check back thru the thread


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

what happenend to steven? aint seen much of you around here lately?? yeah more pics would be nice!! is that an ozzie RB30? or an OS?


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

... some people are soo behind on gossip lol

It goin the same colour as the porker i posted on PF? And i dunno about on here, but i knew u had a new bonnet, rear diffuser and LED lights, not seen the bonnet tho.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

gtr-zilla- banned for no reason is one reason, better things to do the rest of the reason

harry, not quite, lighter than that, but v.similar


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

SteveN said:


> will be off to be porker colour in a few weeks mate


You're not going for the same colour as the Redline '33 are you?  

Alex B


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

oooo.... white wheels, unpainted carbon fibre... sounds good.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

alex- what, cream? pmsl, no

harry, sorry mate, you right, that IS the colour...










i think

and no, no unpainted carbon,. lots of carbon, but painted, unpainted carbon is [email protected]


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

I know what you mean.. I got a life time ban on clubcalibra lol!


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

SteveN said:


> alex- what, cream? pmsl, no
> 
> harry, sorry mate, you right, that IS the colour...
> 
> ...


Thank **** for that!  

Looks a like a slightly lighter calsonic blue?

Alex B


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

'Looks a like a slightly lighter calsonic blue?'

Yer thats a good discription.


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Yeah ............that is a good description......... quite close


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

the calsonic scheme is what I would love to go for if I had an engine to match.

If there are any pics floating about steve would love to see them by PM. 

Although im sure I will see / hear you buzzing round our way at some point.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

wouldnt do the sceme unless it was identical, wouldnt do a half arsed rep like most, would have to be exact, and my car came with far more body mods before i even owned it, so nah, that aint happenin


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Oh yea, carbon rear diffuser arrived couple weeks ago


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

jesus christ that is massive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

What an awesome peice of kit - should transform the back end Steve :smokin:


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Not swapped it for a for a dirty old Ford yet then?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

already got one of them  but GTR as well...


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Is it all carbon? Couldn't tell from their website.

Phil


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Mine is, well with a very thin paste of fibreglass gunk over the back for strength, but not fibreglass backed like a lot of "carbon" bonnets.
They do do pure fibreglass ones tho.

After a few weeks no doubt it will be stone chipped and scraped to **** anyhow so best off just buying the fibreglass one and paining it matt black, no doubt mine will be after a few months...

Its not like there is any weight saving between fibreglass and carbon really...


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Is the engine over here yet?

Phil


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

How much weight saving over the standard bonnet [I know you changed as you needed a vented bonnet].
And did Pikey get that lovely rear wing ....


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Keeping that carbon spoiler myself (though now painted body colour as carbon is ghey).
Vented bonnet is deffo lighter, but as the std bonnet is so light, youd be off your fookin rocker to save it for weight saving purposes.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Looking good. That car doesnt look very grey anymore....


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Looks awesome Steve :smokin:


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Nice car mate. 
Think i know that car from the forum but not 100% sure. I remember there was a video of a car that looked just like it, even the driveway looks the same  If it is that car, i can only say i love the sound of it


----------



## MONKEYmark (Apr 17, 2003)

any more pics of engine.lee`s is not far off. looks the biz all the custom work.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Im still curious Steve... ...you still got this car? Is it road ready?

Cheers, Ant.


----------



## The Admiral (Jul 27, 2004)

Awesome build - look forward to more updates 

Cheers 

Rog


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

What's the latest Steve ?

I know you are not really interested in it as you are enjoying / concentrating more on your drift car, but I'm sure you still want to see the 32 completed.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Daz said:


> What's the latest Steve ?
> 
> I know you are not really interested in it as you are enjoying / concentrating more on your drift car, but I'm sure you still want to see the 32 completed.



Ditto.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Forgot I even did this thread. 
Suprised I did actually.
Still got it. 
Still in progress.
Jus CBA with this thread etc.

Its just a load of crap anyhow, I mean wheres the Japanese tuning parts, the 280deg cams, the truck turbos, the high compression, the race fuel etc.

Its rubbish, surely.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Oh Steve, you are soooo cynical, lol. It is because it is different that some of us are genuinely interested.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

SteveN said:


> Forgot I even did this thread.
> Suprised I did actually.
> Still got it.
> Still in progress.
> ...


LOL ! Ok, say no more ! :runaway:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

moleman said:


> Oh Steve, you are soooo cynical, lol. It is because it is different that some of us are genuinely interested.


I just been here for years and know what its like if you dont go the tried and tested (or told to by whatever big name tuner) route, basically you get slagged, mainly by folk who dont actually have a clue, just go from what they got told.

But no, not cynical, oh no, not me 

BTW clingfilm is THE next big mod in the GTR tuning scene.


----------



## bomberGTR (Dec 3, 2005)

chirst, thats taken long enough hasnt it. cant see the cling film idea taking off, just goin to get messy. 

im so bored this avo, just read the whole thread. would love to see what the carbon diffuser an bonnet look like fitted but as you say - you dont like posting pics lol :bawling:


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

So steve, is the car on the road yet or still undergoing surgery?

All the best, Ant.


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

steve i hope you have got hks and greddy everything or it will be pants..pmsl


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

I think you're damned if you do damned if you dont tbh. If you post up the details, you'll get mouthy folk gobbing off about this wont work that wont work.

Flip side, if you post nothing, same gobbing off will occur but it'll be to the tune of, nah ha, told you he was full of schmit


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

emicen said:


> I think you're damned if you do damned if you dont tbh. If you post up the details, you'll get mouthy folk gobbing off about this wont work that wont work.
> 
> Flip side, if you post nothing, same gobbing off will occur but it'll be to the tune of, nah ha, told you he was full of schmit


The posting nothing on here suits me fine TBH, buiding it for the real world, not internet and shows and homness like that.

Showing off to random goms on an internet car forum does nothing for me, but suddenly appearing with a weapon of a car could be fairly amusing.

Ill prob post the odd bit now n again, but the way this place is dont really make me wanna do a running commentry on it.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Steve, if you dont want to post on here fine, but I was just wondering about the car, always thought it was a cool project.  my biggest criticism of GTR's is lag and reliability, 2 things you are trying to address so im all ears, pm me if you like 

Ant.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

I cant remember what youve seen Ant mate, so ill pm a pic or two over!

Progress has been a bit slow at moment, but thats self enforced as ive no bloody time, lol.

First time ever that ive had more money than time, but still not got much money so its not a good look either way, lol.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Money buys you time - pay someone to get it sorted ...

Phil


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Philip said:


> Money buys you time - pay someone to get it sorted ...
> 
> Phil


You are the 1 liner king phil the Arny of the GTR register 

Steve I know how it is, at some point you will realise its real close then will go all out to getting it down. When things look a long way off I just dont have the motivation to get them done super quick.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)




----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

That colour seems to suit it well Steve and complements the wheels nicely.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Nice to see it's still progressing. Should look very nice once it's all bolted back together.


----------



## bomberGTR (Dec 3, 2005)

wasnt sure about the colour when you posted the pics in the sprayshop but really like it. i know it prob wont be for a while but am i going to see it through chelt etc. not that anyone could really miss it.

any completion time scales?


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

bomberGTR said:


> any completion time scales?


Depends on Steves night time excursions:chuckle: 

Have a few weeks off the alcohol and women and get that car finished:clap:


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

I really like the colour, looks just how I imagined it to, choosing one was hard, esp as im not into fancy paints, even a metallic seemed a bit too flash for me, lol.

Mains things left to sort is managment and a suitably flash interior.
As its a road car i dont really wanna strip it, which is a shame in some respects, as the colours kinda suits that, but ive already got one stripped car, and almost all my others have been too, so no, not this one!



davewilkins said:


> Depends on Steves night time excursions:chuckle:
> 
> Have a few weeks off the alcohol and women and get that car finished:clap:


They both count WAY ahead of cars for me tho, thats the problem! Cars for me are just for when theres no birds or going out on the **** to do, lol.

Tho this weekend jus gone it was alcohol, cars, and a stunning bird, so it was perfect, barring the weather maybe, which totally sucked, lol.


----------

